# Another, "Help OP Choose a Bike Thread" ...



## morespeedplease (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello bicycle enthusiasts and experts, 

Like many new riders, I've come to seek your opinions and thoughts on what would be a great first road bike. Reading a plethora of info online has left me feeling like a dog chasing its tail.
  :mad2:​

*Type of Riding: *Want to go fast, and have the option to go for long rides. Roads around my way aren't too bad with the occasional rough spots here and there. 

*Rider Info: *No back problems, height around 5'9" with shoes, 170 lbs. Lift weights but not too much, and am pretty active/flexible otherwise. Ride single speed currently.

After trying out a bunch of bikes, I've narrowed down my options to Felt and Cannondale. Of the Cannondales, available options are:

1. 2013 Caad 10 3 Ultegra ($1650)
2. 2013 Caad 10 5 105 ($1300)
3. 2013 Supersix 6 Tiagra ($1550)
4. 2013 Synapse 6 Carbon Tiagra (1400)

Since I've only test ridden them for a few minutes, I couldn't really tell them apart (my noob shifting skills certainly didn't help either lol). 

Logically, I lean towards the Caad 10 3 Ultegra with the rationale of "buying the best you can" and the consensus of the caad 10 being arguably the best aluminum frame on the market. 

On the other hand, I really like the look of the Supersix, but I guess the Tiagra 4600 group set gets no love? The groupset I think inherited design cues from the previous 105, so it can't be all that bad? Sora hands down didn't feel good. 

Then in the middle of that road is the Caad 10 5 105 being the best bang for the buck option.

While each of these options seem to be race and endurance capable, a tiny voice tells me there's really no wrong option.. but I'd like to hear from you guys. 

Many Thanks! :thumbsup:

And if it matters, the Felt options are, F75, Z85, Z4, AR4.


----------



## morespeedplease (Feb 23, 2014)

d'oh forgot about the links:

*1. *CAAD10 3 ULTEGRA - CAAD10 - Elite Road - Road - Bikes - 2013 

*2. *SUPERSIX 6 TIAGRA - SUPERSIX - Elite Road - Road - Bikes - 2013 

*3. *CAAD10 5 105 - CAAD10 - Elite Road - Road - Bikes - 2013 

*4. *SYNAPSE CARBON 6 TIAGRA - Synapse Carbon - Endurance Road - Road - Bikes - 2013


----------



## mrtrinh (Aug 15, 2013)

From your list I would consider the CAAD10 105 or Supersix Tiagra. Remember you can always upgrade components, but I dont find that logical if you're going to buy a bike of that caliber. I recommend the 105 over the ultegra because 105 5700 vs ultegra 6700 is so minimal you'll barely tell the difference. You can use that savings for gear or wheels.

I was in a similar delimena between the '14 CAAD10 or '14 Supersix, both 105 components. Went with the CAAD10 and have no regrets. It's true what people say, the bike rides smooth and is on par with mid level carbon bikes. I saved money, and used it toward some zipps. I'd pick the supersix if you plan to do a lot of long distance rides. 60+ miles

Pic of my CAAD10 below. FYI I've raced it and taken it on 2 century rides already.


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

another vote for the caad10. 

I started on the synapse (alloy 2012), and its an awesome bike, but the caad10 is overall just more refined. 

It also, to me, seems like the better deal. If you can get the super six down to the caad10 price I would hop on that.


----------



## morespeedplease (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks mrtrinh. Man, that's impressive; no pain or aches after two century rides? 

That's a great point, use the cash towards other gear and wheels. I didn't really think of any upgrades as the weather has been so permitting that I just want to get out and ride! 


Team Sarcasm, good point. I automatically assumed that since these are close out prices, they won't last long or aren't going to go down any further. Do you have tips on how to negotiate with the LBS? Thanks!!


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ride them all and pick the one you love. I would not want tiagra on a bike. im sure its fine when you are starting out but I have read so many times about 105/rival being the best value for the money I am convinced that it's true. If you go with a supersix and upgrade the group and wheels later you will have one of the finest bikes available should you get more serious. Caad10 is great but if you are always going to wonder about carbon it could cost you down the road. Perhaps when just starting the long distance geometry of the synapse would be better? In my opinion race gepmetry bikes are perfect for centuries if you are a serious, fit rider that logs a lot of miles. If you are casual and just trying to survive 100 miles a CAAD10/Supersix will not be as comfy as a Synapse. Also - FWIW, the synapse was redone for 2014 - If I was buying it I would spend the extra $ and get the 2014.


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

morespeedplease said:


> Team Sarcasm, good point. I automatically assumed that since these are close out prices, they won't last long or aren't going to go down any further. Do you have tips on how to negotiate with the LBS? Thanks!!


I got my caad10 a few weeks ago. It was a left over 2013 priced at 1386(?) and then tax pushed the price to just below 1500. A 2014 caad10 costs 1680 and with a simple sale a 2014 would jump below the 1500mark easy. 

I told them the only way I would take it is if they took tax off and they did...kinda, 1400otd

Looking at the prices again, I do not think they will drop the ss price to 1300...they may do 1500, but after taxes the price will jump up into the 1600 (at least with the 8% in cali)

Your best bet it to go for no tax. 

You can always test ride both and say "I really like them both" thinking about it for a few and ask if they are willing to take tax of of either of them. That will let them decide which bike they want to sell more. This is what I would do. 

But that is assuming you are only looking at those two..... 


But a word of warning, if you shoot for tax off the ss and they say no, they may also say no to tax off the caad10 because they know you have the money since you were willing to pay 1550 for the ss. And the opposite may happen if you go for the caad10 and then try the ss. It will look like your just fishing for a deal.

I still think the caad10 is the best value with all price modification the same between bikes.


----------



## Bron (Jan 26, 2014)

I got my CAAD 10 5 105 2013 for 1080 + Tax. I've become really close with one of the sales person in my LBS because I always come back for gears and stuff (caad8 was my first bike bought from them too) so I always strike a conversation with him and ask him newbie questions. I guess he enjoyed mentoring me as well. So it wasn't so hard for me to ask "whats the best price you can give me?" to anyone else he would have given it 1300. Also it helps the fact that they sell a lot of Cannondales so they get extra discount from their supplier so they're able to mark it down.


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

Bron said:


> I got my CAAD 10 5 105 2013 for 1080 + Tax.


gtfo out that price


----------



## Bron (Jan 26, 2014)

Serious ill post a pic of my receipt later


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

My local Cannondale dealer has a closeout 2013 CAAD10 105 bike on the floor for $1150 so $1080 is certainly within reason.


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

I know, I am just jealous I had to pay 320$ more


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

If I was choosing, it'd either be CAAD10 Ultegra, or Supersix 105 (even though you haven't listed SS105 it would be around and decently priced).

cheers


----------



## morespeedplease (Feb 23, 2014)

Appreciate your thoughts guys! I'll contemplate some more before deciding.


----------



## morespeedplease (Feb 23, 2014)

So one more question. Having read some more threads, it seems the best time to buy a bicycle would be in the fall. Since the 2014 stock will go on sale, how much would you guys think these 2013 bikes would drop assuming they're still available then? Thanks!


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

The best time to buy a bike is now - waiting till Fall to save a few bucks risks them running out of what you want and guarantees you are wasting an entire riding season on something other than the bike you want. The money you save can not buy you the fitness / speed / power you gave up by missing the season this year.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't think the 2013 bikes will drop any more. They are already dirt cheap and running out of stock. Before I decided on my 2014 Synapse, I was looking at a 2013. I checked on them on a Monday and again on Wednesday and the stock number had dropped by nearly half for the bike I was looking at.


----------



## Bron (Jan 26, 2014)

The prices you see right now is the discounted price for 2013 already. As previously said right now is the best time to get deals for 2013 in general they drop 30% from the market value.


----------

